# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits >  Kinect s'est vendu  10 millions d'exemplaires va entrer au Guiness Book des Records

## Gordon Fowler

*Kinect va entrer au Guiness Book des Records*
*Il est l'appareil lectronique de grande consommation qui s'est vendu le plus rapidement*

*Mise  jour du 10/03/11*


Le Guinness World Records, l'autorit mondiale en matire de records, a confirm aujourd'hui que Kinect, le capteur de mouvement de Microsoft pour la Xbox 360, tait _ l'appareil lectronique de grande consommation qui s'est vendu le plus rapidement_ .*Le priphrique s'est en effet vendu  une moyenne de 133.333 units par jour, pour un total de 8 millions d'units dans ses 60 premiers jours (lire ci-avant).*_ Les chiffres de vente dpassent ceux de l'iPhone et de l'iPad pour leurs priodes quivalentes de lancement_ , souligne mme le comit.


Gaz Deaves, rdacteur en chef du Guinness World Records 2011 Gamer's Edition, explique cette dcision : _ les chiffres de ventes parlent d'eux-mmes.*Nous pouvons confirmer qu'aucun autre appareil lectronique ne s'est vendu plus rapidement dans un dlai de 60 jours, un exploit incroyable compte tenu de la concurrence sur ce secteur_ .

Le nouvel entrant sera donc prsent dans la prochaine dition du Guinness World Records Gamer's qui liste les records dans le monde des jeux vido.

Depuis, Microsoft a revu ses chiffres. Kinect s'est coul en fait  10 millions d'exemplaires.

*Source* : Guiness World Records


*MAJ de Gordon Fowler*




*Kinect s'est vendu  plus de 8 millions d'exemplaires en 2 mois, un triomphe pour Microsoft qui promet des nouveauts
Mise  jour du 06.01.2011 par Katleen*

Les ventes du Kinect ont connu une norme croissance. Si la technologie s'tait vendue  environ 3 millions d'exemplaires aprs un mois d'exploitation commerciale, des chiffres annoncs aujourd'hui font tat de 8 millions de ventes totales, sur une priode de deux mois ! Un succs resplendissant pour Microsoft.

Steve Ballmer a raison d'afficher un si grand sourire en annonant ces chiffres, lui qui pensait n'en vendre "que" 5 millions sur la mme dure. Et il sait galement rester humble :  Depuis six mois, la XBox 360 est chaque mois la console la plus vendue ici aux Etats-Unis. Et les ventes de la XBox dpassent maintenant les 50 millions d'units dans le monde , justifiant en quelque sorte le succs de l'appareil par celui de la console.

Devant un tel plbiscite, Redmond entend bien suivre le mouvement, dj en proposant plus de jeux pour Kinect, mais aussi en amliorant ses caractristiques techniques.

L'outil de dtection de mouvements devrait ainsi bientt permettre de prendre le contrle d'une vido regarde depuis Netflix et Hulu ; et galement de diriger l'engin par commandes vocales.

Nous en apprendrons certainement plus prochainement.

Source : Steve Ballmer au CES de Las Vegas

 ::fleche::  Comment expliquez-vous d'aussi bonnes ventes pour le Kinect ?

 ::fleche::  Les amliorations  venir cites par Microsoft sont-elles dcisives selon vous ?

*Kinect : les ventes atteignent 2,5 millions d'units* 
*Microsoft vise les 5 millions pour la fin de l'anne*

*Mise  jour du 30/11/10, par Hinault Romaric*

Les ventes du capteur de mouvements Kinect de Microsoft atteignent les 2,5 millions d'units  travers le monde.

Microsoft a annonc aujourd'hui dans un communiqu que la forte hausse de la demande le week-end dernier (Thanksgiving aux Etats-Unis) a propuls les ventes de Kinect pour Xbox 360  plus de 2,5 millions d'units depuis sa sortie il a seulement 25 jours.

 Nous sommes ravis de la raction des consommateurs face  Kinect, et nous travaillons dur avec nos partenaires de vente en dtail et les fabriquants pour acclrer la production et les livraisons de Kinect pour reconstituer aussi vite que possible les stocks et rpondre aux demandes des consommateurs [NDR : pour Nol]  a dclar Don Mattrick, prsident de l'Interactive Entertainment Business chez Microsoft.  Avec des ventes dpassant dj 2,5 millions d'units en seulement 25 jours, nous sommes en voie d'atteindre nos prvisions de 5 millions d'units avant la fin de l'anne .

Kinect est dsormais disponible auprs de plus de 60.000 commerants dans 38 pays  travers le monde.

Objectif atteint ou pas le 31 dcembre; il est encore trop tt pour le dire.

En revanche, la popularit de l'appareil est elle dj un succs auprs des hackers et dveloppeurs du monde entier qui multiplient les applications alternatives.

Contre l'avis de Microsoft, (faussement ?) courrouc par ces hacks.


*Source* : Communiqu de Microsoft

*En collaboration avec Gordon Fowler*

*Maj de Hinault Romaric*

* Microsoft nutilise aucune information saisie par Kinect  des fins de ciblage publicitaire* 
*Microsoft veut mettre fin  la rumeur avant Nol*

*Mise  jour du 22/11/10*



La rumeur avait enfle depuis quelques jours : Microsoft pourrait vendre  des annonceurs des informations collectes grce  Kinect, son dtecteur de mouvement pour Xbox 360.

Une position pourtant  l'oppose de celle de nos interlocuteurs qui prcisaient que Kinect collectait bien des informations, mais de manire transparente (en demandant l'autorisation du joueur) et uniquement  des fins d'amlioration du service.

Face  la vague de protestations qui risquait de s'abattre sur Microsoft (et au risque de coup d'arrt des ventes  l'approche de Nol, des ventes qui connaissent jusqu'ici un dbut fracassant  lire ci-avant), un porte-parole a ragi officiellement  nos demandes d'claircissement.

Et les choses sont claires. Trs claires mme :

_ Xbox 360 et le Xbox LIVE nutilisent aucune information saisie par Kinect  des fins de ciblage publicitaire_ .

Pas sr que cela soit suffisant pour mettre fin  la rumeur, mais cette dclaration a au moins le mrite de rtablir la vrit.

_ Microsoft, dans son histoire, a implment certaines des meilleures mesures de protection de la vie prive dans lindustrie, et prend trs au srieux limportance de la confidentialit des informations des utilisateurs et la suret de leurs expriences_ , conclue-t-il.


*MAJ de Gordon Fowler*



*Kinect : dj 1 million de ventes*
*Le priphrique de reconnaissance de mouvements de Microsoft fait un dbut fracassant*

*Mise  jour du 16/11/10*


On dira ce que l'on voudra de Kinect (ex projet Natal) : trop grand public, trop ferm, trop intrusif, etc. Une chose est sre, le priphrique de reconnaissance de mouvements de Microsoft fait un dbut fracassant.

Il s'est coul  plus d'un million d'exemplaires dans le monde en moins de 10 jours (chiffres Microsoft).

Un chiffre en accord avec l'objectif affich de Redmond, qui souhaite en distribuer 5 millions avant la fin de l'anne.

Ranon du succs, son firmware a dj t hack et les applications alternatives se multiplient (camra 3D, etc.).

Au del de ce succs, et des critiques de certains  hardcore gamers  (critiques auxquelles les quipes de Microsoft ont rpondu dans un entretien avec Dveloppez), une nouvelle polmique est en train de poindre.

Une rumeur affirme en effet que Kinect pourrait servir  collecter  voire  enregistrer - des donnes et  les transmettre  des annonceurs. Une affirmation fermement dmentie par Benoit Fouillet (Product Manager Xbox Live). Mais une rumeur qui revient  la charge cette semaine et que nous ne manqueront pas de soumettre  Microsoft France.

En attendant, Kinect se vend bien.

Tellement bien, que Microsoft est  aujourd'hui  flux tendu.

Le Pre Nol risque d'avoir d'avoir du mal  alimenter son stock.


*Source* : Chiffres de Microsoft

*Et vous ?[/SIZE]*

 ::fleche::  tes-vous tent par Kinect ? Ou pas du tout ?


*MAJ de Gordon Fowler*



*Mise  jour du 16.06.2010 par Katleen
Kinect sera disponible mondialement pour Nol, le module pour Xbox de Microsoft devrait coter 150$*

Lundi, Microsoft a prsent Kinect (le nouveau nom du projet Natal) lors du salon du jeu vido E3  Los Angeles. Des journaliste ont mme pu essayer l'engin. Lors de sa sortie, 15 jeux seront dj disponibles avec la plateforme.

Six ont dj t prsents sur le salon. Il y Kinectimals, jeu d'interaction avec un bb tigre qu'il faut caresser et faire jouer ; Kinect Sports (bowling, javelot, etc.) qui rappelle un titre similaire sur Wii ; Dance Central dont le but est de reproduire la chorgraphie  l'cran ; Kinect Your Shape, qui propose des exercices sportifs de remise en forme ; Joy Ride, jeu de course automobile sans volant (il faudra tendre les bras pour simuler la conduite, de quoi bien les muscler) ; et un grand classique de la culture geek : Star Wars. 

Kinect permettra aussi de jouer en utilisant la reconnaissance vocale, et sa camra offrira la possibilit de naviguer dans linterface de la Xbox 360 juste avec ses mains, ou d'utiliser la fonction vido chat.

 C'est la machine qui s'adaptera  l'homme , dclarait une voix off lors de la prsentation de la technologie  l'E3.

 Kinect sera disponible partout dans le monde pour Nol , a galement indiqu Microsoft dimanche. Oui, mais plus prcisment ?

Plus d'informations ont t dvoiles hier. Dj, la date du 4 Novembre a t annonce pour la sortie aux Etats-Unis. Les autres pays du globe devraient donc voir arriver le module suite  cela, en Novembre ou Dcembre, dans leurs magasins.

Du ct de la console, la nouvelle Xbox gagnera en capacit (disque dur de 250 Go contre 120 Go prcdemment) et sera quipe du wi-fi. Toutes les versions de la machine, mme les plus anciennes, seront compatibles avec Kinect.

Enfin, dernire indiscrtion, le prix : Kinect devrait couter 150 $, d'aprs les fuites du site GameStop qui  publi un peu trop vite la page du produit. Depuis, ces informations ne sont plus en ligne.

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous du prix annonc (150$) pour la technologie ?

*Mise  jour du 14/06/10*


*Le projet Natal change de nom*
*Le systme de reconnaissance de mouvements de Microsoft s'appellera officiellement Kinect*


Hier soir, la veille de l'ouverture d'un des plus grands salons ddi aux jeux vidos, Microsoft a fait le spectacle en dvoilant pour la premire fois sa technologie de reconnaissance de mouvements destine  remplacer les manettes de sa Xbox (et les tlcommandes des tlviseurs  lire ci-avant).

Premire grande nouvelle, cette technologie, bapitse jusqu'ici Projet Natal, change de nom.





Ne dtes donc plus _Natal_ mais _Kinect_.

Kinect est capable de suivre les mouvements de 48 points clefs du corps humain, de reconnaitre les couleurs, d'valuer les profondeurs et d'identifier les visages et les voix. Il peut ainsi reprsenter en temps rel l'avatar en 3D d'un utilisateur et le faire voluer  30 images par secondes. Cerise sur le gateau, Kinect fait abstraction des lments non pertinents comme les meubles d'une pice.

Aucune information en revanche sur le prix ou la date de sortie n'est venue confirmer les fuites du directeur marketing de Microsoft en Arabie Saoudite (lire ci-avant).

Ces points devraient tre abords aujourd'hui lors d'une confrence de presse au E3 (la Electronic Entertainment Expo) qui ouvre ses portes ce lundi  Los Angeles. C'est en tout cas ce qu'a promis Mike Delman, vice-prsident corporate de la division marketing global pour l' entertainment interactif (sic).





Ce sera ensuite au tour de Sony de faire entendre sa voix. Sony qui donnera une confrence de presse demain, mardi 16 juin, pour dfendre Move, son concurrent maison du Projet Natal.

Pardon, son concurrent maison de Kinect.

La lutte s'annonce rude.


*Source* : Le communiqu de Microsoft

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Prfrez-vous le nom  Kinect  ou  Natal  ?


*MAJ de Gordon Fowler*





*Mise  jour du 11/05/10*


*Le lancement mondial du Projet Natal aura lieu en octobre*
*La technologie de reconnaissance de mouvements de Microsoft sera officiellement prsente le 13 juin 2010*


Le directeur marketing de Microsoft en Arabie Saoudite vient d'annoncer que le Projet Natal, la technologie de reconnaissance de mouvements de Redmond, serait lance en Octobre.

Il s'agirait d'un lancement simultan dans le monde entier.

Rappelons que le Projet Natal, qui a le don d'irriter Sony, n'est pas uniquement destin  remplacer la manette des jeux de la X-Box 360. Il pourra galement servir de tlcommande (le changement de chane ou l'augmentation du volume pourra alors s'effectuer avec un simple geste de la main).

Une telle utilisation ncessite cependant que la camra place  cot de l'cran soit allume en permanence.

Une opportunit qui donne dj des ides aux spcialistes du webmarketing (lire ci-avant).

Ce lancement, bien qu'annonc par un officiel, devrait tre confirm le mois prochain par la maison mre de Microsoft lors de la premire prsentation publique du Projet Natal prvu pour le 13 juin.


*Source* : Interview de Syed Bilal Tariq

*Lire aussi :
*
 ::fleche::  Sony tourne en drision la Wii et le Projet Natal de Microsoft, qu'il qualifie de technologie pour "lves d'cole primaire"

*Et vous ?
*
 ::fleche::  tes-vous prt(e)  laisser allume la camra du Projet Natal dans votre salon pour en faire une manette/tlcommande ?

*MAJ de Gordon Fowler*



*Mise  jour du 26/04/10*

*Le projet Natal ne servira pas qu' jouer*
*Le systme de reconnaissance de mouvements de Microsoft pourrait avoir des applications plus "intrusives", voire publicitaires*


Le projet Natal ne servira pas qu' jouer.

C'est ce que vient de laisser entendre Marc Whitten, general manager de la Xbox 360.

La technologie de reconnaissance de mouvements dveloppe par Microsoft pourraient galement avoir des applications plus... intrusives.

_ Imaginez un vnement sportif. Natal pourrait savoir pour quelle quipe vous tes, parce qu'il voit votre maillot ou qu'il reprera quand [...] vous criez "bou" (sic)_ .

La question qui se pose alors est : pour quoi faire ?

_ [Natal] apprendra sur vous et deviendra plus intelligent pour crer une exprience de divertissement sur mesure_ .

Et par la mme occasion des publicits plus cibles ?

Suite le 13 juin prochain et la prsentation officielle du projet.

*Source* : L'interview de Marc Whitten

*Lire aussi :
*
 ::fleche::  Sony tourne en drision le Projet Natal de Microsoft, qu'il qualifie de technologie pour "lves d'cole primaire"

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Cette nouvelle forme d'interactions, que permettent les technologies de reconnaissance de mouvements, vous fait-elle peur ou au contraire, est-elle le point de dpart d'une nouvelle rvolution pour les applications et les dveloppeurs ?


*MAJ de Gordon Fowler*



*Microsoft dvoilera son projet Natal le 13 juin 2010, juste avant l'E3 2010*

La guerre des consoles de jeu de type "motion-controller" fait rage. Microsoft fait partie des concurrents avec son projet Natal. Il s'agit d'un systme mains-libres, qui permettra aux utilisateurs de Xbox (et peut tre aussi, par extension, d'appareils Windows) de contrler quasiment tout ce qui s'affiche sur leurs crans par leurs gestes.

L'existence du projet avait t dvoile l'anne dernire, lors de l'E3 (Electronic Entertainment Expo).

Microsoft vient d'envoyer ses invitations pour le "World Premiere 'Project Natal' for Xbox 360 Experience" qui aura lieu le 13 et 14 juin  Los Angeles c'est  dire 2 jours avant l'E3 2010.

Mme si on ne sait pas clairement ce qui y sera montr, on peut quand mme supposer que l'vnement offrira une vue de la technologie acheve, ou en passe de l'tre, avec des essais et dmonstrations sur des machines.
Natal devrait tre commercialis cet automne, sans date prcise annonce pour le moment, ni de prix indiqu. Un prix de 74 $ (si vendu sparment), est actuellement chuchot dans la presse britannique.

Source : L'invitation  l'vnement

 ::fleche::  Quels seront les points forts de Natal compar  son concurrent Move de chez Sony ?

----------


## totorigolo

C'est cool ! Et le prix semble raisonnable... Mais est-ce que l'E3 est accessible au public??

----------


## SYL666

Mouaif... j'y crois pas trop  ce truc.
Je pense que a sera plus pour les "occasional gamers" que pour les joueurs au sens propre.

----------


## berceker united

Wii est trop implant dans ce domaine et a attir un certain type de client mais j'y crois pas non plus. La raison, c'est que personnellement je me vois pas faire le singe devant ma tl. La console est  la base :  Je reste assis tranquille sur mon canap  jouer  deux parce que j'ai envie de me concentrer, d'oublier ma mauvaise journe  etc. Faire le singe a va un moment mais a va pas dans le temps.
Pour preuve, je sais plus o j'ai vu cette tude mais la Wiimote c'est 2 semaines d'utilisation aprs c'est sous le meuble tv, canap ou sous le lit.

----------


## Bryce de Mouris

> C'est cool ! Et le prix semble raisonnable... Mais est-ce que l'E3 est accessible au publique ??


Accessible oui mais non, faut quand mme se rendre  Los Angeles. ::mrgreen:: 

J'y crois  fond, Eye toy a faisait carrment gadget, on avait pas la technologie pour. La WII c'est sympa mais c'est plutt pour les joueurs casual/jeunes ges, qualit des jeux pas terrible et possibilit de la wii mote assez limit.
Maintenant avec le projet Natal on obtient vraiment une technologie efficace qui dtecte un grand nombre de mouvement dans un environnement 3D, y compris reconnaissance faciale, la voix etc. J'attends vraiment un RPG o tu vis pleinement les combats, esquive/parade/attaque. C'est sr que pour faire du golf ou du tennis c'est absolument pas intressant. XBox c'est pas du tout du casual gaming comme la wii, on aura toujours une part de jeu  dormir debout golf & co mais aussi des jeux pousss, on dit que Fable III sera natal.

----------


## IDontLikeYou

Aucune info sur la volumtrie de la pice o installer a (j'ai entendu des chiffres pas rassurant). Ou sur l'clairage ncessaire au bon fonctionnement de l'engin ?

----------


## yoyo88

> Accessible oui mais non, faut quand mme se rendre  Los Angeles.


faut allez  Los Angeles et tre un professionnel du milieu. Donc non c'est pas ouvert au public.

----------


## Kadelka

> Aucune info sur la volumtrie de la pice o installer a (j'ai entendu des chiffres pas rassurant). Ou sur l'clairage ncessaire au bon fonctionnement de l'engin ?


Dixit Microsoft, il n'y aura pas de volumtrie minimum requise pour profiter de Natal.
De mme, au dernier E3 (donc aux premires prsentations), des journalistes avaient test la camra dans la pnombre et a semblait trs bien fonctionner.
Peu de chances que a ait chang depuis  ::): 

Par contre, je tiens juste  dire que le 13 juin sera la consacr  Natal et ne devrait pas tre une confrence tandis que le 14 juin ne sera pas rserv  Natal et sera cette fois une confrence.

Voil voil...
Ah si ! La manette playstation  ct de la news en page d'accueil, a fait tche  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Bryce de Mouris

> Ah si ! La manette playstation  ct de la news en page d'accueil, a fait tche


+1, je me suis dit la mme chose, hrsie !!

----------


## Gordon Fowler

*Le projet Natal ne servira pas qu' jouer*
*Le systme de reconnaissance de mouvements de Microsoft pourrait avoir des applications plus "intrusives", voire publicitaires*


Le projet Natal ne servira pas qu' jouer.

C'est ce que vient de laisser entendre Marc Whitten, general manager de la Xbox 360.

La technologie de reconnaissance de mouvements dveloppe par Microsoft pourraient galement avoir des applications plus... intrusives.

_ Imaginez un vnement sportif. Natal pourrait savoir pour quelle quipe vous tes, parce qu'il voit votre maillot ou qu'il reprera quand [...] vous criez "bou" (sic)_ .

La question qui se pose alors est : pour quoi faire ?

_ [Natal] apprendra sur vous et deviendra plus intelligent pour crer une exprience de divertissement sur mesure_ .

Et par la mme occasion des publicits plus cibles ?

Suite le 13 juin prochain et la prsentation officielle du projet.

*Source* : L'interview de Marc Whitten

*Lire aussi :
*
 ::fleche::  Sony tourne en drision le Projet Natal de Microsoft, qu'il qualifie de technologie pour "lves d'cole primaire"

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Cette nouvelle forme d'interactions, que permettent les technologies de reconnaissance de mouvements, vous fait-elle peur ou au contraire, est-elle le point de dpart d'une nouvelle rvolution pour les applications et les dveloppeurs ?

----------


## Invit

> Et par la mme occasion des publicits plus cibles ?


Forcment  ::(:

----------


## ThomasR

> Wii est trop implant dans ce domaine et a attir un certain type de client mais j'y crois pas non plus. La raison, c'est que personnellement je me vois pas faire le singe devant ma tl. La console est  la base : Je reste assis tranquille sur mon canap  jouer  deux parce que j'ai envie de me concentrer, d'oublier ma mauvaise journe etc. Faire le singe a va un moment mais a va pas dans le temps.


Qui parle de faire le singe ? Ici on ne parle que de jouer  un jeu o les mouvements et les bruits que peut faire le joueur provoquent des actions dans un environnement en plusieurs dimensions. Et puis je tiens  te prciser que tu peux trs bien simuler une conduite de voiture avec un volant imaginaire tout en restant vautr sur ton canap, si c'est a qui t'inquite...

De mon ct, j'ai hte de pouvoir jouer  ce type de jeu en compagnie de ma femme, ou d'amis, pour quelques soires mouvementes en perspective.

----------


## Lyche

> *Le projet Natal ne servira pas qu' jouer*
> *Le systme de reconnaissance de mouvements de Microsoft pourrait avoir des applications plus "intrusives", voire publicitaires*
> 
> 
> Le projet Natal ne servira pas qu' jouer.
> 
> C'est ce que vient de laisser entendre Marc Whitten, general manager de la Xbox 360.
> 
> La technologie de reconnaissance de mouvements dveloppe par Microsoft pourraient galement avoir des applications plus... intrusives.
> ...


Y'a un max d'extrapolation l quand mme.. Personnellement, quand je regarde la tl ma console est dbranche, quand je ne joue pas  la console elle n'est mme pas sous tension (prise dbranche) donc bon, je ne pense pas tre le seul  agir comme a.. Celui qui a dit a doit tre un peu anti-MS. Mme si il est vrai qu'on pourrait s'en servir pour ce genre de choses.

----------


## Gordon Fowler

> Celui qui a dit a doit tre un peu anti-MS. Mme si il est vrai qu'on pourrait s'en servir pour ce genre de choses.


Moi je ne fais que reprendre les propos du responsable X-box de chez Microsoft. Ensuite j'en tire effectivement l'hypothse que si Natal peut modifier le contenu d'une diffusion en fonction de ta manire de t'habiller ou d'agir devant ton cran, il y a fort  parier que les annonceurs seront intresss.

Point d'anti-Microsoft dans mes propos, cher Lyche  :;): 

Cordialement,

Gordon

----------


## Bryce de Mouris

On le savait dj que a ne sera pas uniquement pour le jeu. Rien que dans la vido prsentation on voit que a peut tre utilis pour essayer des vtements virtuellement .

Je pense plutt  la rvolution, plus ou moins rapide (on sera plus oblig de sortir pour faire du shopping sous la pression de la copine \o/).

----------


## Lyche

> Moi je ne fais que reprendre les propos du responsable X-box de chez Microsoft. Ensuite j'en tire effectivement l'hypothse que si Natal peut modifier le contenu d'une diffusion en fonction de ta manire de t'habiller ou d'agir devant ton cran, il y a fort  parier que les annonceurs seront intresss.
> 
> Point d'anti-Microsoft dans mes propos, cher Lyche 
> 
> Cordialement,
> 
> Gordon


Oui oui  :;):  je ne te critiquais pas toi, mais les propos que tu citais.. Mais c'est le responsable X-box, qu'il parle comme a alors qu'on est en plein questionnement sur le respect de la vie prive.. faut tre barge, ou suicidaire  :8O:

----------


## Neko

> Moi je ne fais que reprendre les propos du responsable X-box de chez Microsoft. Ensuite j'en tire effectivement l'hypothse que si Natal peut modifier le contenu d'une diffusion en fonction de ta manire de t'habiller ou d'agir devant ton cran, il y a fort  parier que les annonceurs seront intresss.


videmment ! Mais ce n'est pas forcement une mauvaise chose non plus. Je suis persuad que tu prfrerais avoir la pub du dernier bouquin Java ou C++ sorti que la pub de la dernire poupe barbie ( enfin, si a existe toujours  ::aie::  ). Le souci c'est plus de savoir comment sont collectes les infos. Si c'est nominatif, etc.

a peut aussi servir pour par exemple un service de VOD avec, mettons, quand t'es avec ta femme te proposer la dernire fiction franaise (  ::cry::  ) et quand t'es tout seul le dernier film d'action. etc. etc. etc.

----------


## GanYoshi

On va tre oblig de mettre un chiffon sur sa xbox quand on ne joue pas. ::aie:: 

Personnellement a ne me drangera pas trop je fais pareil avec les multi-prises et tout appareil qui fait trop de lumire (j'aime pas a la nuit).  ::aie::

----------


## dams78

> On va tre oblig de mettre un chiffon sur sa xbox quand on ne joue pas.
> 
> Personnellement, a ne me drangera pas trop je fais pareil avec les multi-prises et tout appareil qui fait trop de lumire (j'aime pas a la nuit).


Il suffit d'teindre la multi-prise... a permet mme de faire des conomies il parat.

----------


## ThomasR

> Il suffit d'teindre la multi-prise...


Tout le monde n'a pas une multi-prise avec interrupteur.

Et vitons le H.S  :;):

----------


## gmotw

> Il suffit d'teindre la multi-prise... Ca permet mme de faire des conomies il parat.


Et en plus, a vite de faire cramer sa maison.  ::aie:: 


Sinon pour revenir au sujet, c'est vraiment pas le moment de sortir quelque chose comme a (pour la citation), quand on voit le foin que provoque buzz de Google. (en tout cas, pas de a chez moi!)

----------


## niarkyzator

Personnellement, a ne me branche pas des masse Natal...

Pas envie d'avoir  faire du sport pour jouer a un jeux vido.

Pour tous les joueurs qui ont l'habitude de jouer plusieurs heures de suites, garder les bras en l'air et gesticuler pendant tout ce temps ce nest pas top confortable.

Par contre, la technologie reste intressante, pouvoir lancer la compilation de mon code en levant les bras au ciel a peut tre marrant  ::mouarf::

----------


## Lyche

> Par contre la technologie reste intressante, pouvoir lancer la compilation de mon code en levant les bras au ciel a peut tre marrant


\o/

----------


## ctiti60

En ce qui me concerne, je vois Natal comme l'volution des systmes actuels. On a commenc par la manette filaire, puis la manette sans fil. Maintenant, on arrive  dtecter les mouvements avec un capteur. La suite ? La mme chose sans le capteur (et si possible sans le cornet de glace rose  ::lol:: )

----------


## gmotw

La suite? La rvolution des robots, la fin du monde, la disparition des pin's en forme de smiley, enfin, la routine habituelle quoi...

----------


## natural32

Natal n'est qu'une faon d'engrenger toujours plus d'argent et vendant massivement une technologie dj obsolte. Donc, quand sony parle d'une technologie pour eleves de primaire bah j'approuve, mais pas pour les mmes raisons, je trouve l'argumentaire de Sony trop stupide.

Emotiv System et NeuroSky a c'est des entreprises qui font dans le revolutionnaire. Natal est une mauvaise blague pour consoleux, c'est un peu comme vendre des DLC mdiocres pour les joueurs consoles quand les joueurs pc se crent des mods normes (et oui, moins de contraintes de temps, d'argent, d'administration, de creativite).
Les consoles prendront surement tout le temps ncessaire pour sucer la moelle de leurs joueurs avant de proposer les fameux MindSet.

Maintenant qu'on prfre tel ou tel type d'interface c'est une affaire de gouts, mais qu'on ne parle pas de revolution en citant Natal, on croirait du Molyneux.

http://www.neurosky.com/
http://www.emotiv.com/
http://www.lexpansion.com/economie/a...us_131474.html

----------


## Bryce de Mouris

> Natal n'est qu'une facon d'engrenger toujours plus d'argent et vendant massivement une techno deja obsolete. Donc, quand sony parle d'une techno pour eleves de primaire bah j'approuve, mais pas pour les meme raisons, je trouve l'argumentaire de Sony trop stupide.
> 
> Emotiv System et NeuroSky a c'est des entreprises qui font dans le revolutionnaire. Natal est une mauvaise blague pour consoleux, c'est un peu comme vendre des DLC mediocres pour les joueurs consoles quand les joueurs pc se crent des mods normes (et oui, moins de contraintes de temps, d'argent, d'administration, de creativite).
> Les consoles prendront surement tout le temps ncessaire pour sucer la moelle de leurs joueurs avant de proposer les fameux MindSet.
> 
> Maintenant qu'on prfre tel ou tel type d'interface c'est une affaire de gots, mais qu'on ne parle pas de r◙volution en citant Natal, on croirait du Molyneux.
> 
> http://www.neurosky.com/
> http://www.emotiv.com/
> http://www.lexpansion.com/economie/a...us_131474.html


Obsolte Oo, le produit n'est pas encore sorti, mais d'aprs les vidos de propagandes la prcision est vraiment impressionnante, les mouvements sont fidlement dtects, rien de comparable avec l'eye toy et le playstation move. Avant je trouvais que a faisait gadget tous ces contrleurs, je pense vraiment que a sera diffrent pour Natal.

Il est vrai que les DLC sont scandaleux, mais l n'est pas la question.

Et pour les technologies que tu proposes c'est vraiment impressionnant  O_O a donne vraiment envie d'en avoir un !! Mais c'est clairement hors-sujet, tu ne peux pas comparer un dtecteur crbral avec un dtecteur de mouvement. L'intrt de Natal c'est justement d'tre d'avantage en immersion dans le jeu, avec les contrleurs que tu prsentes a pousse d'avantage  s'enfoncer dans son canap sans bouger le petit doigt.

----------


## gmotw

> Et pour les technologies que tu proposes c'est vraiment impressionnant  O_O a donne vraiment envie d'en avoir un !! Mais c'est clairement hors-sujet, tu ne peux pas comparer un dtecteur crbral avec un dtecteur de mouvement. L'intrt de Natal c'est justement d'tre d'avantage en immersion dans le jeu, avec les contrleurs que tu prsentes a pousse d'avantage * s'enfoncer dans son canap sans bouger le petit doigt*.


C'est pas a l'intrt d'une console? 
Parce que bon, sinon il y a toujours le monde rel, quoi...

----------


## Bryce de Mouris

Nan l'intrt c'est que quitter le monde rel pour tuer des poneys ! C'est sympa le monde rel mais a ne permet pas de combattre des mchants de 10 mtres de haut avec un couteau mouss en envoyant des boules de feu, si en plus on peut le faire avec de vrais mouvements c'est gnial pour grer son perso plus fidlement.

C'tait juste pour faire la comparaison avec les contrleurs classiques o on bouge les doigts au moins ^^ (dans le fond j'suis d'accord c'est pareil). Remarque a permettrait de manger sa pizza et boire sa bire en plein jeu.

----------


## gmotw

Oui, mais dans le contexte des jeux, la technologie va tre plus utilise pour faire du tennis que pour faire du rpg... Suffit de voir le rsultat avec la Wii.
Aprs, il y aura peut-tre quelques perles (un Okami-like pourrait tre bien fun), mais comme toujours on les comptera sur les doigts d'une main.

----------


## Bryce de Mouris

Il n'y a pas du tout la mme mentalit entre la Wii et la xBox, on verra des jeux casual tout pourri c'est sr mais galement des vrais jeux d'actions/rpg  mon avis, surement beaucoup plus que la Wii ! Il est dj prvu que Fable III sera natal.

----------


## randriano

> _ Imaginez un vnement sportif. Natal pourrait savoir pour quelle quipe vous tes, parce qu'il voit votre maillot ou qu'il reprera quand [...] vous criez "bou" (sic)_ .
> 
> La question qui se pose alors est : pour quoi faire ?
> 
> _ [Natal] apprendra sur vous et deviendra plus intelligent pour crer une exprience de divertissement sur mesure_ .
> 
> Et par la mme occasion des publicits plus cibles


Bref, a fout la trouille! Les pubs cibles comme Adwords sont dj une dcouverte oriente faire du fric par les pubs

Le but de presque toutes les bonnes crations d'aujourd'hui sont donc la pub (comme les rseaux sociaux, etc) !!!

Sacr Microsoft

----------


## Gordon Fowler

*Le lancement mondial du Projet Natal aura lieu en octobre*
*La technologie de reconnaissance de mouvements de Microsoft sera officiellement prsente le 13 juin 2010*


Le directeur marketing de Microsoft en Arabie Saoudite vient d'annoncer que le Projet Natal, la technologie de reconnaissance de mouvements de Redmond, serait lance en Octobre.

Il s'agirait d'un lancement simultan dans le monde entier.

Rappelons que le Projet Natal, qui a le don d'irriter Sony, n'est pas uniquement destin  remplacer la manette des jeux de la X-Box 360. Il pourra galement servir de tlcommande (le changement de chane ou l'augmentation du volume pourra alors s'effectuer avec un simple geste de la main).

Une telle utilisation ncessite cependant que la camra place  cot de l'cran soit allume en permanence.

Une opportunit qui donne dj des ides aux spcialistes du webmarketing (lire ci-avant).

Ce lancement, bien qu'annonc par un officiel, devrait tre confirm le mois prochain par la maison mre de Microsoft lors de la premire prsentation publique du Projet Natal prvu pour le 13 juin.


*Source* : Interview de Syed Bilal Tariq

*Lire aussi :
*
 ::fleche::  Sony tourne en drision la Wii et le Projet Natal de Microsoft, qu'il qualifie de technologie pour "lves d'cole primaire"

*Et vous ?
*
 ::fleche::  tes-vous prt(e)  laisser allume la camra du Projet Natal dans votre salon pour en faire une manette/tlcommande ?

----------


## dams78

> tes-vous prt(e)  laisser allume la camra du Projet Natal dans votre salon pour en faire une manette/tlcommande ?


Camra directement reli  Internet bien sr  ::aie::

----------


## Lyche

> Camra directement reli  Internet bien sr


La camra est relie  la console qui est elle mme est relie au net par les serveurs krosoft :p
c'est ragoutant hein  ::aie::

----------


## GuiDjad

> Camra directement reli  Internet bien sr


Et en plus si microsoft l'utilise pour examiner notre quotidien et faire de la pub cible  ::aie::

----------


## dams78

> Et en plus si microsoft l'utilise pour examiner notre quotidien et faire de la pub cible


C'est pas la premire chose  laquelle j'ai pens...

----------


## rushtakn

a peut etre marrant (un moment) de gesticuler sur son canap pour changer de chaine ou modifier le volume.

----------


## Bryce de Mouris

Techniquement j'ai du mal  comprendre le truc. Ca sera un contrleur connect  la XBox et non pas la tl Oo, donc comment on pourrait changer de chine sur la tl, alors qu'elle n'a aucun lien avec la xbox  part l'affichage.
Ou bien je me trompe compltement et a sera connect  la tl, ou bien la xBox pourra interagir avec la tl ?

----------


## Gordon Fowler

*Le projet Natal change de nom*
*Le systme de reconnaissance de mouvements de Microsoft s'appellera officiellement Kinect*


Hier soir, la veille de l'ouverture d'un des plus grands salons ddi aux jeux vidos, Microsoft a fait le spectacle en dvoilant pour la premire fois sa technologie de reconnaissance de mouvements destine  remplacer les manettes de sa Xbox (et les tlcommandes des tlviseurs  lire ci-avant).

Premire grande nouvelle, cette technologie, bapitse jusqu'ici Projet Natal, change de nom.





Ne dtes donc plus _Natal_ mais _Kinect_.

Kinect est capable de suivre les mouvements de 48 points clefs du corps humain, de reconnaitre les couleurs, d'valuer les profondeurs et d'identifier les visages et les voix. Il peut ainsi reprsenter en temps rel l'avatar en 3D d'un utilisateur et le faire voluer  30 images par secondes. Cerise sur le gateau, Kinect fait abstraction des lments non pertinents comme les meubles d'une pice.

Aucune information en revanche sur le prix ou la date de sortie n'est venue confirmer les fuites du directeur marketing de Microsoft en Arabie Saoudite (lire ci-avant).

Ces points devraient tre abords aujourd'hui lors d'une confrence de presse au E3 (la Electronic Entertainment Expo) qui ouvre ses portes ce lundi  Los Angeles. C'est en tout cas ce qu'a promis Mike Delman, vice-prsident corporate de la division marketing global pour l' entertainment interactif (sic).





Ce sera ensuite au tour de Sony de faire entendre sa voix. Sony qui donnera une confrence de presse demain, mardi 16 juin, pour dfendre Move, son concurrent maison du Projet Natal.

Pardon, son concurrent maison de Kinect.

La lutte s'annonce rude.


*Source* : Le communiqu de Microsoft

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Prfrez-vous le nom  Kinect  ou  Natal  ?

----------


## stailer

Quand je vois toutes ces consoles qui sortent  des prix exorbitants, sans parler du prix des jeux... Dcidment heureusement que la crise est la  ::aie:: 

Bref, pour le nom, je prfre Natal que Kinect  :;):

----------


## antoinev2

> pour le nom, je prfre Natal que Kinect


Il n'y a pas photo, "Kinect" est mal choisi, aucun sens. 
Contrairement  "Natal" qui lui tait charg de sens.

Enfin bon, le projet en lui-mme ne m'intresse pas pour une console.
Mais techniquement c'est trs intressant  ::P:

----------


## atb

Kinect, ce nom me dit quelque chose.  Il na pas t utilis dans Terminator 3. Le robot machin qui se rvolte contre les humains  ::calim2:: .

En tous, les cas, nayant pas jou depuis longtemps ( quelques annes), jai hte de tester cette nouvelle console. a va me faire du changement  ::mouarf::

----------


## Bryce de Mouris

> Kinect, ce nom me dit quelque chose.  Il na pas t utilis dans Terminator 3. Le robot machin qui se rvolte contre les humains .
> 
> En tous, les cas, nayant pas jou depuis longtemps ( quelques annes), jai hte de tester cette nouvelle console. a va me faire du changement


Plusieurs sicles mme =D, ce n'est pas une console mais un contrleur pour la XBox 360. Kinect c'est un jeu de mot entre Kintique et Connect, bon... c'tait clairement mieux Natal, l a fait  nouveau casual comme la Wii, tout comme les premires vidos qui ont l'air assez dcevante. Bon elle est o la rvolution/innovation tant attendu !

----------


## TiJean2910

> Prfrez-vous le nom  Kinect  ou  Natal  ?


C'est drle, mais j'ai l'impression que Gordon ait une lgre prfrence pour Natal!  ::mouarf:: 
Pour ma part, je prfrais Natal. Dans la bataille des manettes Wii-like, Kinect fait nettement moins sexy que le Playstation Move!

----------


## jpcre

J'aimais bien Natal. J'ai hte de tester a avec Fable 3. Par contre, je ne suis pas sr qu'on pourra jouer longtemps avant de s'efondrer de fatigue....

jp

----------


## Lyche

En esprant que Fable 3 ne soit pas une daube infme comme le 2  ::(:

----------


## Lutarez

> j'aimais bien Natal. J'ai hte de tester a avec Fable 3. Par contre, je ne suis pas sr qu'on pourra jouer longtemps avant de s'efondrer de fatigue....
> 
> jp


Pour le coup, tous les jeux intgrant un systme de fatigue dans leur gameplay vont devenir hyper ralistes ^^ Je me vois mal courir dans mon salon en jouant  CoD  :8-):

----------


## Federico_muy_bien

Je n'irai pas jusqu'a dire que fable 2 tait une daube mais par rapport au 1 il est vrai qu'il manquait une ambiance !! des frissons quand on entend la musique !!  ::): 

Sinon je vois pas encore l'interet de natal, euu pardon Kinect, pour jouer  ce genre de jeu. Autant un jeu de bowling ou de ping pong un peu  la wii mais un rpg action ... je demande  voir.

Et je prfre Natal  Kinect bien sr !

----------


## mattdef

> L'impression gnrale, partage par bon nombre de journalistes croiss sur place, reste ainsi marque par une franche dception. Non pas  cause de l'absence de jeux rellement gamer, mais plus par l'absence de vraies surprises, de dmonstration d'interactions futes ou de titres qui vous font dire : "ah ouais, bien vu". Les interactions semblent ici basiques (le bowling parat plus limit que celui de Wii Sports sorti il y  prs de 4 ans). Les jeux classiques (du multi-preuves, de la course aux points). La Wii est dj passe par l, et hormis l'absence de manette, "Natal" ne semble rien crer... encore moins bouleverser.





> une seule certitude : cette soire nous aura laiss un got des plus amers. La rvolution de l'anne dernire vient d'tre confronte  la ralit : un grand spectacle qui semble masquer une certaine vacuit. Et en une heure, la magie semble s'tre vanouie. Et si Kinect tait un Kleenex...  peine utilis, dj oubli ?


source : Gameblog


Techno  la ramasse et jeux moisis au programme, on repassera !

----------


## Archeone

Ralala, quel noms de ****.

Natal c'etait vraiiiiiiiiiment plus joli. ::cry::  ::cry::

----------


## SpaceCake

Je ne sais pas pourquoi ils ont subitement dcid de prendre cet affreux nom de "Kinect"  ::furieux::  mais il est clair que "Natal" sonnait beaucoup mieux !

Un ami portugais m'a dit que Natal signifiait Nol en portugais, peut-tre que Microsoft ne voulait pas perturber les _portugophones_, une piste  creuser....  ::mouarf:: 

Concernant le fond, Natal ouvre quand mme de nouvelles perspectives dans l'avenir des jeux vidos et ce projet a russi  susciter pas mal de curiosit et un peu d'attente dans la communaut des gamers Xbox (dont je fais partie bien sr  :;):  ).

A mon avis, Fable 3 sera un excellent test pour convaincre (en esprant qu'il soit au moins aussi bien que le 1).

----------


## elscorpio

En le prononant, Natal semble sortir plus naturellement que Kinect o il faut forcer sur le "K" et le "ect"; le nouveau nom semble plus agressif.
videmment, on prfrera l'ancien nom parce qu'on a t habitu  l'entendre.
Et puis franchement, ce nom ressemble trop  "Clinex" pour faire rver.
Bon je suis enrhum, je vais me moucher avec un Kinect, euh pardon, un clinex

----------


## Katleen Erna

*Mise  jour du 16.06.2010 par Katleen
Kinect sera disponible mondialement pour Nol, le module pour Xbox de Microsoft devrait coter 150$*

Lundi, Microsoft a prsent Kinect (le nouveau nom du projet Natal) lors du salon du jeu vido E3  Los Angeles. Des journaliste ont mme pu essayer l'engin. Lors de sa sortie, 15 jeux seront dj disponibles avec la plateforme.

Six ont dj t prsents sur le salon. Il y Kinectimals, jeu d'interaction avec un bb tigre qu'il faut caresser et faire jouer ; Kinect Sports (bowling, javelot, etc.) qui rappelle un titre similaire sur Wii ; Dance Central dont le but est de reproduire la chorgraphie  l'cran ; Kinect Your Shape, qui propose des exercices sportifs de remise en forme ; Joy Ride, jeu de course automobile sans volant (il faudra tendre les bras pour simuler la conduite, de quoi bien les muscler) ; et un grand classique de la culture geek : Star Wars. 

Kinect permettra aussi de jouer en utilisant la reconnaissance vocale, et sa camra offrira la possibilit de naviguer dans linterface de la Xbox 360 juste avec ses mains, ou d'utiliser la fonction vido chat.

 C'est la machine qui s'adaptera  l'homme , dclarait une voix off lors de la prsentation de la technologie  l'E3.

 Kinect sera disponible partout dans le monde pour Nol , a galement indiqu Microsoft dimanche. Oui, mais plus prcisment ?

Plus d'informations ont t dvoiles hier. Dj, la date du 4 Novembre a t annonce pour la sortie aux Etats-Unis. Les autres pays du globe devraient donc voir arriver le module suite  cela, en Novembre ou Dcembre, dans leurs magasins.

Du ct de la console, la nouvelle Xbox gagnera en capacit (disque dur de 250 Go contre 120 Go prcdemment) et sera quipe du wi-fi. Toutes les versions de la machine, mme les plus anciennes, seront compatibles avec Kinect.

Enfin, dernire indiscrtion, le prix : Kinect devrait couter 150 $, d'aprs les fuites du site GameStop qui  publi un peu trop vite la page du produit. Depuis, ces informations ne sont plus en ligne.

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous du prix annonc (150$) pour la technologie ?

----------


## yezhouden

> Que pensez-vous du prix annonc (150$) pour la technologie ?


a ressemble de plus en plus  un enterrement de premire classe pour ce joujou. Techno juste au niveau de ce qui se fait sur wii, changement de nom rat, prix (trop) lev...

Et pendant ce temps l, Nintendo est en train de surprendre son monde avec la 3DS.

----------


## pierreyoda

Juste  propos du nom : mme si,  nous, francophones, 'Kinect' nous semble horrible, il parat que a a fait bonne impression sur les anglophones...
Donc faut un peu arrter de penser que selon son propre point de vue !  ::mrgreen:: 

Sinon, ptard mouill en perspective, dommage parce que c'est quand mme une assez belle prouesse technologique quand mme... Personnellement, je rvais d'un SDK + adaptation sur PC ==> interface style Minority Report  :8-):

----------


## blackanubis

_ptard mouill_ je ne pense pas, si la techno est au point il n'y aura pas de souci  se faire pour microsoft.

Concernant le prix je trouve pas cela si cher, il ne faut pas oublier qu'une fois kinect achet on peut jouer seul ou  plusieurs, alors que la plupart du temps il faut acheter une manette par personne  :8O:

----------


## gannher

> Que pensez-vous du prix annonc (150$) pour la technologie ?


Je pense que c'est un bon prix. Je l'achterai ds que a sera disponible avec sans doute Starwars et le jeu de sport ou tigre.

----------


## SpaceCake

> Concernant le prix je trouve pas cela si cher, il ne faut pas oublier qu'une fois kinect achet on peut jouer seul ou  plusieurs, alors que la plupart du temps il faut acheter une manette par personne


+1
Bonne remarque !  ::ccool::

----------


## Oxyale

Le prix sera indiqu, selon Microsoft,  la Gamescom en aot.
D'ici l peut-tre aurons-nous des fuites...

----------


## Lyche

Quand on regarde les prix de sony et de son sex-toy 150 c'est pas cher. Surtout qu'il n'y a rien  acheter en plus de la camra.

----------


## dragon13z

bonjour

je voudrai savoir quand sort kinect moi qui suis une fan xbox 360 ,j'ai meme 
la nouvelle xbox 360 et j'attends kinect , quand j'entends des gens qui disent que kinect ne pas tres bien  je me dis que c'est des cons et des nuls il faut attendre la sortie de kinect pour avoir notre avis sur le suject , moi perso moi a me fait plaisir que kinect sorte c'est la premiere fois que j'attends une camera sur xbox 360 ou pour pouvoir tester les jeux comme star war , les jeux de fitnesse
et forza motosport

dragon13z ::P:

----------


## gmotw

> dragon13z
> Messages: 1


Waouh... Juste... Waouh...  :8O:

----------


## Lyche

> Waouh... Juste... Waouh...


ouai, j'ai hsit aussi, mais je me suis dis que pour un message de bienvenue a aurait pas t cool.

----------


## _skip

> Quand on regarde les prix de sony et de son sex-toy 150 c'est pas cher. Surtout qu'il n'y a rien  acheter en plus de la camra.


On sait quand il devrait sortir le gode-boule sony? Perso je serai intress d'avoir un comparatif entre les deux technologies.

Pour ce qui est de kinect, j'ai l'impression qu'il y a de bonnes chances pour que ce ne soit de loin pas aussi chouette que sur les vidos. Par ailleurs il faut esprer que les dveloppeurs exploiteront correctement les nouvelles possibilits de gameplay de ces technos et l c'est pas gagn quand on regarde ce qui se fait du ct de la wii.

----------


## Bryce de Mouris

> bonjour
> 
> Je voudrais savoir quand sort kinect moi qui suis une fan xbox 360 ,j'ai meme 
> la nouvelle xbox 360 et j'attends kinect , quand j'entends des gens qui disent que kinect ne pas trs bien  je me dis que c'est des cons et des nuls il faut attendre
> la sortie de kinect pour avoir notre avis sur le suject , moi perso moi a me fait plaisir que kinect sorte c'est la premiere fois que j'attends une camera sur xbox 360 ou pour pouvoir tester les jeux comme star war , les jeux de fitnesse
> et forza motosport
> 
> dragon13z


J'aime  ::ccool:: 

Ouais y avait du gros potentiel mais aprs l'E3 c'est plutt scandaleux, ils ne cherchent mme pas  innover c'est hallucinant. Ils veulent voler les PDM de la Wii. J'ai envie de dire Go get a brain, si on a achet une XBox c'est pour avoir des vrais jeux, donc j'aimerais bien avoir de vrais jeux avec Kinect aussi. Pas des jeux "casual" pour papy/mamy...
Wait & see =/

----------


## loka

J'ai pu tester kinect  la Japan expo sur Dance Dance Evolution (ouais, comment se taper l'affiche devant toute une foule qui te regarde  ::aie:: ).

Je dois dire que a rpondait plutt bien  mes mouvements, aprs, je n'ai fais qu'une partie donc je n'ai pas test en profondeur et le jeu n'est pas vraiment innovant non plus...

Je pense qu'il va falloir attendre sa sortie et surtout les jeux qu'ils vont sortir avec et voir s'il y a vraiment un intrt et un vrai dsir d'innovation plutt qu'un simple aspect marketing.

----------


## Gordon Fowler

*Kinect : dj 1 million de ventes*
*Le priphrique de reconnaissance de mouvements de Microsoft fait un dbut fracassant*

*Mise  jour du 16/11/10*


On dira ce que l'on voudra de Kinect (ex projet Natal) : trop grand public, trop ferm, trop intrusif, etc. Une chose est sre, le priphrique de reconnaissance de mouvements de Microsoft fait un dbut fracassant.

Il s'est coul  plus d'un million d'exemplaires dans le monde en moins de 10 jours (chiffres Microsoft).

Un chiffre en accord avec l'objectif affich de Redmond, qui souhaite en distribuer 5 millions avant la fin de l'anne.

Ranon du succs, son firmware a dj t hack et les applications alternatives se multiplient (camra 3D, etc.).

Au del de ce succs, et des critiques de certains  hardcore gamers  (critiques auxquelles les quipes de Microsoft ont rpondu dans un entretien avec Dveloppez), une nouvelle polmique est en train de poindre.

Une rumeur affirme en effet que Kinect pourrait servir  collecter  voire  enregistrer - des donnes et  les transmettre  des annonceurs. Une affirmation fermement dmentie par Benoit Fouillet (Product Manager Xbox Live). Mais une rumeur qui revient  la charge cette semaine et que nous ne manqueront pas de soumettre  Microsoft France.

En attendant, Kinect se vend bien.

Tellement bien, que Microsoft est  aujourd'hui  flux tendu.

Le Pre Nol risque d'avoir d'avoir du mal  alimenter son stock.


*Source* : Chiffres de Microsoft

*Et vous ?[/SIZE]*

 ::fleche::  tes-vous tent par Kinect ? Ou pas du tout ?

----------


## wokerm

> Wii est trop implant dans ce domaine et a attir un certain type de client mais j'y crois pas non plus. La raison, c'est que personnellement je me vois pas faire le singe devant ma tl. La console est  la base :  Je reste assis tranquille sur mon canap  jouer  deux parce que j'ai envie de me concentrer, d'oublier ma mauvaise journe  etc. Faire le singe a va un moment mais a va pas dans le temps.
> Pour preuve, je sais plus o j'ai vu cette tude mais la Wiimote c'est 2 semaines d'utilisation aprs c'est sous le meuble tv, canap ou sous le lit.


un peu de sport ne fait pas de mal, en plus c'est proche de la ralit avec une manette et tu as un colier qui verifie ton rythme cardiaque 
a t'apprend a connaitre tes limites et que faire la guerre n'est pas du tout facile 
alors je dit que kinect est une revolution, il faut que Microsoft garde les gnies qui ont cr kinect il sont tres dous j'spere qu'ils n'auront pas de propositions des autres firmes comme sony ou google

----------


## FailMan

O c'est-y que tu as vu que faire le singe devant sa tl c'est faire du sport ? Tu crois franchement qu'entre 1 heure de vlo en pleine campagne et en plein air et 1 heure de pseudo-footing ou de guguerre devant ta TV  gesticuler dans tous les sens c'est la deuxime option qui te fera le plus de bien ?  ::cfou::

----------


## Rayek

> alors je dit que kinect est une revolution, il faut que Microsoft garde ls gnie qui ont crer kinect il sont tres dour j'spere qu'il auront pas des proposition par les autres firmes comme sony ou google


Si je ne m'abuse, ca joue sur la reconnaissance de mouvement, donc les "gnies" de chez microsoft n'ont juste que repris ce que sony avait fait avec EyeToy qui eux mme avait du reprendre l'ide  d'autres en un peu plus pousser niveau reconnaissance.

----------


## Lyche

Je me rappel d'un systme sous Megadrive qui tait une sorte d'hexagone pos sur le sol dans lequel on se mettait et des jeux comme double dragon taient lis. Ce qui permettait de faire des prises dans le jeu comme celles qu'on faisait dans l'hexagone. Alors question nouveaut c'est pas rcent non plus  ::aie::

----------


## LittleWhite

Je suis un peu suspicieux sur les chiffres (mais bon ... pourquoi pas).

Je pensais que le Kinect allait tre trop cher :p et puis pas assez de bon jeux pour les joueurs (et non ceux du dimanche) ... et puis il fallait un grand salon :p

La deuxime question est plus du genre, est ce que Microsoft est dj pass sur une phase de bnfice sur ce projet, ou non ? Sachant qu'il faut payer les pubs, la R&D, la fabrication du Kinect (qui lui n'est pas trop cher en fait)

Aprs, moi je n'aurais pas de Kinect (je n'ai pas la console non plus)

----------


## Gordon Fowler

* Microsoft nutilise aucune information saisie par Kinect  des fins de ciblage publicitaire* 
*Microsoft veut mettre fin  la rumeur avant Nol*

*Mise  jour du 22/11/10*



La rumeur avait enfle depuis quelques jours : Microsoft pourrait vendre  des annonceurs des informations collectes grce  Kinect, son dtecteur de mouvement pour Xbox 360.

Une position pourtant  l'oppose de celle de nos interlocuteurs qui prcisaient que Kinect collectait bien des informations, mais de manire transparente (en demandant l'autorisation du joueur) et uniquement  des fins d'amlioration du service.

Face  la vague de protestations qui risquait de s'abattre sur Microsoft (et au risque de coup d'arrt des ventes  l'approche de Nol, des ventes qui connaissent jusqu'ici un dbut fracassant  lire ci-avant), un porte-parole a ragi officiellement  nos demandes d'claircissement.

Et les choses sont claires. Trs claires mme :

_ Xbox 360 et le Xbox LIVE nutilisent aucune information saisie par Kinect  des fins de ciblage publicitaire_ .

Pas sr que cela soit suffisant pour mettre fin  la rumeur, mais cette dclaration a au moins le mrite de rtablir la vrit.

_ Microsoft, dans son histoire, a implment certaines des meilleures mesures de protection de la vie prive dans lindustrie, et prend trs au srieux limportance de la confidentialit des informations des utilisateurs et la suret de leurs expriences_ , conclue-t-il.

----------


## Uther

Ils avaient pourtant bien envisag  une poque d'utiliser Kinect  des fin publicitaire avant de renoncer  l'ide. Ils payent vraisemblablement les informations qu'ils ont laiss circuler  l'poque ou Kinect s'appelait encore Natal.

----------


## wokerm

La presse est dangereuse, elle essaye de piger Microsoft quoi qu'il en soit je suis sur d'un truc : la principale raison qui les incite a collecter ces information c'est l'amlioration de leur produit comment voulez qu'ils les amliorent si a la moindre tentative vous parlez de non respect de la vie prive
Ces derniers temps diaboliser Microsoft est a la mode

----------


## Guardian

Workem, tu n'es jamais fatigu d'crire des sottises ?  ::koi::

----------


## SofEvans

J'en ai pas l'impression, non.

Avons nous affaire  un nouveau trolleur ou juste a une personne essayant tant bien que mal d'tre convaincant ?
Aucune ide, sinon juste que Microsoft ne vaut pas mieux que Google, Facebook, Mac etc etc.
Les affaire des "grands" nous dpassent tout de loin, de trs loin.
Je pense que le jour ou on saura rellement ce qui se passe (soyons utopique), on tombera tous de trs haut.

Bref, diaboliser Microsoft ne date pas d'hier et mme si c'est parfois injuste ou faux de le faire, la plupart du temps, c'est quand mme pas fait au hasard a mon avis.

De plus, ils n'ont pas besoins spcifiquement de collecter toutes les donnes possible sans pravis bien visible pour faire voluer leurs produit.

----------


## air-dex

> Je me rappel d'un systme sous Megadrive qui tait une sorte d'hexagone pos sur le sol dans lequel on se mettait et des jeux comme double dragon taient lis. Ce qui permettait de faire des prises dans le jeu comme celles qu'on faisait dans l'hexagone. Alors question nouveaut c'est pas rcent non plus


Gros voire norme +1 ! L'Eye Toy Cam de Sony marche aussi dans ce cas l.

Dans le mme style, on peut aussi citer le PlayStation Move qui n'est ni plus, ni moins que le remake de la Wiimote 3 ans aprs sa sortie. L aussi, point de rvolution comme pour Kinect.

C'est dingue de voir ce que les commerciaux peuvent faire (et les services R&D peuvent glander) avec le repackaging. :8O: 


Sur la saisie d'informations : pour faire a sur une machine, il n'y a que les chevaux de Troie. Et je ne vois pas Microsoft jouer  ce jeu dangereux (surtout en termes d'images o Google et Facebook pourraient passer pour des saints niveau confidentialit).

----------


## Uther

> Workem, tu n'es jamais fatigu d'crire des sottises ?


Non je pense qu'il est trs malin et qu'il joue juste  avoir la note du forum la plus faible. Ces message sont toujours trs soigneusement calculs pour se faire bien diminuer, sans trop essayer de se faire remarquer.

----------


## Uther

> Gros voire norme +1 ! L'Eye Toy Cam de Sony marche aussi dans ce cas l.


Non, kinect est quand mme un peu plus qu'un simple eye toy. Si tu regardes le kinect, tu verras trois lments:
- Une camra classique 
- Un metteur qui diffuse des faisceaux infrarouges trs fin dans toute la pice. 
- Une camra infrarouge qui permet de capter les points tracs l'metteur

Ce systme infrarouge permet d'obtenir une bien meilleure reconnaissance qu'une simple camra. Il permet notamment de bien valuer la profondeur, et ainsi dtacher trs efficacement le joueur de l'arrire plan.

----------


## FailMan

> Avons nous affaire  un nouveau trolleur ou juste a une personne essayant tant bien que mal d'tre convaincant ?


Deuxime option.  ::ave::

----------


## Invit

> Non je pense qu'il est trs malin et qu'il joue juste  avoir la note du forum la plus faible. Ces message sont toujours trs soigneusement calculs pour se faire bien diminuer, sans trop essayer de se faire remarquer.


Fleur en plastic est beaucoup plus fort  ce jeu  ::aie:: 



> Ces derniers temps diaboliser Microsoft est a la mode


Derniers temps? Au moins 15 ans...

----------


## wokerm

> J'en ai pas l'impression, non.
> 
> Avons nous affaire  un nouveau trolleur ou juste a une personne essayant tant bien que mal d'tre convaincant ?
> Aucune ide, sinon juste que Microsoft ne vaut pas mieux que Google, Facebook, Mac etc etc.
> Les affaire des "grands" nous dpassent tout de loin, de trs loin.
> Je pense que le jour ou on saura rellement ce qui se passe (soyons utopique), on tombera tous de trs haut.
> 
> Bref, diaboliser Microsoft ne date pas d'hier et mme si c'est parfois injuste ou faux de le faire, la plupart du temps, c'est quand mme pas fait au hasard a mon avis.
> 
> De plus, ils n'ont pas besoins spcifiquement de collecter toutes les donnes possible sans pravis bien visible pour faire voluer leurs produit.


que je sache il le font avec le consentement de l'utilisateur d'ailleurs une boite de dialogue prvient les consommateur avant de rcolter ces donnes alors pour moi il y'a rien d'illgale ici

----------


## Hinault Romaric

*Kinect : les ventes atteignent 2,5 millions d'units* 
*Microsoft vise les 5 millions pour la fin de l'anne*

*Mise  jour du 30/11/10, par Hinault Romaric*

Les ventes du capteur de mouvements Kinect de Microsoft atteignent les 2,5 millions d'units  travers le monde.

Microsoft a annonc aujourd'hui dans un communiqu que la forte hausse de la demande le week-end dernier (Thanksgiving aux Etats-Unis) a propuls les ventes de Kinect pour Xbox 360  plus de 2,5 millions d'units depuis sa sortie il a seulement 25 jours.

 Nous sommes ravis de la raction des consommateurs face  Kinect, et nous travaillons dur avec nos partenaires de vente en dtail et les fabriquants pour acclrer la production et les livraisons de Kinect pour reconstituer aussi vite que possible les stocks et rpondre aux demandes des consommateurs [NDR : pour Nol]  a dclar Don Mattrick, prsident de l'Interactive Entertainment Business chez Microsoft.  Avec des ventes dpassant dj 2,5 millions d'units en seulement 25 jours, nous sommes en voie d'atteindre nos prvisions de 5 millions d'units avant la fin de l'anne .

Kinect est dsormais disponible auprs de plus de 60.000 commerants dans 38 pays  travers le monde.

Objectif atteint ou pas le 31 dcembre; il est encore trop tt pour le dire.

En revanche, la popularit de l'appareil est elle dj un succs auprs des hackers et dveloppeurs du monde entier qui multiplient les applications alternatives.

Contre l'avis de Microsoft, (faussement ?) courrouc par ces hacks.


*Source* : Communiqu de Microsoft

*En collaboration avec Gordon Fowler*

----------


## Katleen Erna

*Kinect s'est vendu  plus de 8 millions d'exemplaires en 2 mois, un triomphe pour Microsoft qui promet des nouveauts
Mise  jour du 06.01.2011 par Katleen*

Les ventes du Kinect ont connu une norme croissance. Si la technologie s'tait vendue  environ 3 millions d'exemplaires aprs un mois d'exploitation commerciale, des chiffres annoncs aujourd'hui font tat de 8 millions de ventes totales, sur une priode de deux mois ! Un succs resplendissant pour Microsoft.

Steve Ballmer a raison d'afficher un si grand sourire en annonant ces chiffres, lui qui pensait n'en vendre "que" 5 millions sur la mme dure. Et il sait galement rester humble :  Depuis six mois, la XBox 360 est chaque mois la console la plus vendue ici aux Etats-Unis. Et les ventes de la XBox dpassent maintenant les 50 millions d'units dans le monde , justifiant en quelque sorte le succs de l'appareil par celui de la console.

Devant un tel plbiscite, Redmond entend bien suivre le mouvement, dj en proposant plus de jeux pour Kinect, mais aussi en amliorant ses caractristiques techniques.

L'outil de dtection de mouvements devrait ainsi bientt permettre de prendre le contrle d'une vido regarde depuis Netflix et Hulu ; et galement de diriger l'engin par commandes vocales.

Nous en apprendrons certainement plus prochainement.

Source : Steve Ballmer au CES de Las Vegas

 ::fleche::  Comment expliquez-vous d'aussi bonnes ventes pour le Kinect ?

 ::fleche::  Les amliorations  venir cites par Microsoft sont-elles dcisives selon vous ?

----------


## _skip

On peut en penser ce qu'on veut mais sur le fond, c'est quand mme pas trs cher pour ce que c'est et c'est un gadget sans prcdent pour une console. Pour ce qui est des amliorations en revanche, faut esprer que ce ne sera pas juste un prtexte pour faire un kinect v2 a repayer tout rouge dans un an!  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Comment expliquez-vous d'aussi bonnes ventes pour le Kinect ?


Heu, y aurait pas eu un truc qui s'appelle Nol rcemment ? Il me semble que a booste un tant soit peu les ventes de ce genre de truc, non ?
C'est un peu  rapprocher des chiffres du chomage qui baissent pendant les priodes Juillet/Aout, ou un grand nombre de personnes sont embauches en tant que saisonniers !

Ce succs est  mettre,  mon sens entre parenthses. Un peu comme celui de la Wii, il y a peu ! Combien de gens ont des Wii installes sur leur tlviseurs, mais ne s'en servent plus ... Combien parmi ces gens ont dbranch la Wii pour mettre un Kinect... en attendant le nouveau jeu/gadget ?  ::aie::

----------


## berceker united

> Heu, y aurait pas eu un truc qui s'appelle Nol rcemment ? Il me semble que a booste un tant soit peu les ventes de ce genre de truc, non ?
> C'est un peu  rapprocher des chiffres du chomage qui baissent pendant les priodes Juillet/Aout, ou un grand nombre de personnes sont embauches en tant que saisonniers !
> 
> Ce succs est  mettre,  mon sens entre parenthses. Un peu comme celui de la Wii, il y a peu ! Combien de gens ont des Wii installes sur leur tlviseurs, mais ne s'en servent plus ... Combien parmi ces gens ont dbranch la Wii pour mettre un Kinect... en attendant le nouveau jeu/gadget ?


Un gros +1. En effet, concernant la WII, il y a beaucoup de nouveau utilisateur qui se sont lanc dedans et Nintendo joue beaucoup de dessus. Il suffit de voir les publicits qui s'adresse plus aux adultes qu'aux enfants maintenant. Et si nous regardons bien, c'est un groupe d'adulte. Mais sincrement, qui va appeler ses amies adultes pour jouer  Mario ? 
La Wifit. Utilisation moyenne 2 semaines avant que cela aille sous le meuble TV. L encore, la publicit joue sur le faite qu'il est possible de faire du sport sans se fatiguer. Les personnes finissent par comprendre que c'est pas le cas et finissent par s'en lasser.
Pour le Kinect, je pense que cela s'adresse un autre type de joueur et il faut avouer que c'est une belle prouesse technique et os. Mais je reste vraiment septique concernant le secteur du marcher. Personnellement, tout ce qui concerne faire le macaque devant la tl j'y crois pas. Nous sommes actuellement dans une tendance  en faire le moins possible. Tout est anticip, compris, automatis. Les grands cran tactile  la Minority Report j'y crois pas non plus. Vous vous voyez faire du Photoshop toute la journe en gesticulant vos bras ? Non, le stylet aura l'avantage. 
Donc Kinect pour des joueurs qui joue  3-4h par jour, je pense pas. Par contre il peut y jouer occasionnellement.  Faire le macaque tout seul n'est pas terrible et la PS3 et Xbox sont surtout destiner  jouer en solitaire sauf en rseau. 
Par contre, ce que je trouve vraiment bizarre c'est le manque de prsence de Sony avec son dispositif. J'ai l'impression qu'ils cherchent  torpiller leur produit des le dpart. Vous allez sur leur site, c'est mme mis en avant. Il faut vraiment chercher. Pendant j'cris ces lignes je suis sur le site pour retrouver le nom de ce produit. C'est pour dire que a me marque pas. Pourtant j'ai cette console  ::?:  . Haa trouv, dans ma mmoire "Playstion Move".

----------


## LittleWhite

Pourtant j'avais cru que Sony avait fait un depart pas trop balle avec son Playstation Move.

Sinon, c'est vrai que je reste perplexe face a de telle technologie, mais pour le moment, la Wii peut (et le fait) se rattrapper sur le fait que l'on peut jouer avec une manette "normale" (la telecommande a des bouttons)
Maintenant, a Noel, j'ai jouer a la GameCube avec ma famille, et bizarrement ma famille secoue la manette dans tout les sens, tout en appuyant sur tout les boutons. Alors peut etre que cela peut fonctionner  ::aie:: 
Maintenant, pour Kinect, il vont commencer a sortir des applications que l'on ouvre qu'une fois, et que l'on jette (genre une application pour peindre avec les doigts, etc ...)

Apres, le kinect se vend, mais malheureusement, il ne convient pas au public de Joueur (comme on pouvait le penser en voyant les premieres News du projet Natal) (Qui se rappelle de la presentation de Peter Molyneux et du Projet Natal ? car la, c'etait le must)

Finalement, je pense que cela peut fonctionner, avec nos familles, si vous etes un joueur. Car avec Kinect, ce n'est pas trop dure de dire, "aller on fait une partie de 10 minutes"
(Moi mes parents ne peuvent pas gere plus de trois boutons sur la manette de GameCube, et cela les epuisent  ::P: ) Kinect est plus intuitif (la Wii aussi) pour se point la.

----------


## wokerm

> Heu, y aurait pas eu un truc qui s'appelle Nol rcemment ? Il me semble que a booste un tant soit peu les ventes de ce genre de truc, non ?
> C'est un peu  rapprocher des chiffres du chomage qui baissent pendant les priodes Juillet/Aout, ou un grand nombre de personnes sont embauches en tant que saisonniers !
> 
> Ce succs est  mettre,  mon sens entre parenthses. Un peu comme celui de la Wii, il y a peu ! Combien de gens ont des Wii installes sur leur tlviseurs, mais ne s'en servent plus ... Combien parmi ces gens ont dbranch la Wii pour mettre un Kinect... en attendant le nouveau jeu/gadget ?


le succs de kinect ne c'est pas fait grce au jeux mais grce aux possibilit a faire des api avec comme les programmes qu'on trouve dans le fameux site hackkinect, kinect est sur le point de faire natre des api qui dpasseront l'imagination grce a mono et en multiplate forme et machine (pc,mac ,xbox , playstation 4)  ::ccool:: 
imaginer ce qu'il peuvent faire dans le domaine de la robotique avec , on pourra mme crer un terminator guid par cette console
mais je ferai en sorte de ne pas le faire tourner sur une plateforme inconnu du grand public sinon stuxnext prendra le controle et le fera retourner contre moi , mais d'ici la attandant qu'il progressent dans le domaine des mouvement des robots  ::mouarf::

----------


## ZeKiD

Je pense qu'il y a trois catgories de joueurs :
 - Hard code gamer qui joue seul dans la pice ( pas sur le rseau bien sr ;-) ) et trs longtemps
 - joueur rare comme mes parents qui ne savent pas ou peu tenir une manette de jeu et comprennent rien aux boutons ( le passage de 1 bouton  8 boutons + 2 sticks au moins trs difficile ), mais qui aiment bien s'amuser en famille de temps en temps mais pas trop longtemps
 - et enfin les joueurs comme moi qui joue de temps en temps plusieurs heures et de temps en temps pas du tout, qui n'aime pas forcment jouer seul mais pour certain jeu qui est oblig.

Du coup dans la premire catgorie, on avait les joueurs console Next-Gen ( PS3, XBOX 360), dans la deuxime catgorie les joueurs Wii ( du coup ce qui explique que beaucoup de Wii et WiiFit reste sous la TV comme outil de dcoration. Paix  leurs ames ), et dans la troisime catgorie et bien on avait le choix de la console en fonction de ses envies. On faisait alors un choix parfois difficile compte tenu de certain prix de console.

Aujourd'hui Microsoft a fait fort en mettant les trois catgories dans un seul et mme pack  savoir Xbox + kinect. 
Grace   les enfants "Hard core gamer" peuvent demander  leurs parents d'offrir  la famille pour Noel une console  laquelle galement tout le monde pourra jouer, et galement son frre qui joue occasionnellement.

De plus, Microsoft avec le Kinect permet de jouer galement avec les pieds ( voire comme un pied pour certains ;-) ), ce que ne permet pas la Wii et le Playstation Move, et  c'est vraiment une nouveaut !
Sans compter que l'interface va pouvoir tre pilotable  la voix et aux gestes, et que l'on peut potentiellement dialoguer avec ces copains et copines sur MSN, Facebook et autre ( en visio par exemple ). Et tout  sans acheter tout un tas d'autres accessoires que font payer outrageusement Sony et Nintendo.

Maintenant pour tre franc, il manque juste le Blu ray  la Xbox pour craser compltement la PS3 ( sauf peut tre au Japon  cause de leur nationnalisme ). Car o est l'avance de la PS3 aujourd'hui  part dans ce domaine ? ( hormis bien sr la puissance n'ont utilise par les jeux aujourd'hui , les jeux Xbox et PS3 sont un coup mieux sur Xbox, un coup mieux sur PS3 quand ils sortent sur les deux consoles ).

Voil ce que j'en dis. A bon entendeur, bonne anne 2011 ! Et tous mes voeux  tous les gamers, puissent 2011 tre une anne prospre en nouveauts. :-)

----------


## zaventem

> le succs de kinect ne c'est pas fait grce au jeux mais grce aux possibilit a faire des api avec comme les programmes qu'on trouve dans le fameux site hackkinect, kinect est sur le point de faire natre des api qui dpasseront l'imagination grce a mono et en multiplate forme et machine (pc,mac ,xbox , playstation 4)


As-tu des sources qui tayent cela parce que cela me semble trs douteux  ::roll::  Ce n'est pas parce que l'API de Kinect a du succs que le succs de Kinect est du  son API.

----------


## FailMan

> As-tu des sources qui tayent cela parce que cela me semble trs douteux


Il en a probablement pas, mais il ne faut pas s'inquiter, il prend toujours ses rves pour la ralit et semble tre un peu dconnect de celle-ci...  ::aie::

----------


## wokerm

> Il en a probablement pas, mais il ne faut pas s'inquiter, il prend toujours ses rves pour la ralit et semble tre un peu dconnect de celle-ci...


http://kinecthacks.net/ tiens a
traduction des langages des sourd muet 
utilisation dans le domaine de la chirurgie et j'en suit
oui je peut me permettre de rver , avec kinect les rves sont devenu ralit regarde le robot dans ce lien http://kinecthacks.net/page/2/

----------


## Uther

On ne conteste pas le fait que l'on puisse dtourner le Kinect de son usage de base et que les possibilits offertes par ce systme dpassent largement le domaine du jeu vido. 
La Wiimote avait aussi eu droit  des dtournements du mme genre.

Mais il est clair que, pour le moment, l'impact sur les chiffres de vente est vraiment marginal. 
C'est la dessus que l'on aimerait avoir des chiffres, mais je ne pense pas trop me tromper en disant que le nombre de personnes qui achtent Kinect pour autre chose que du jeu sur XBox 360 ne doit pas dpasser 1% des ventes.

----------


## wokerm

> On ne conteste pas le fait que l'on puisse dtourner le Kinect de son usage de base et que les possibilits offertes par ce systme dpassent largement le domaine du jeu vido. 
> La Wiimote avait aussi eu droit  des dtournements du mme genre.
> 
> Mais il est clair que, pour le moment, l'impact sur les chiffres de vente est vraiment marginal. 
> C'est la dessus que l'on aimerait avoir des chiffres, mais je ne pense pas trop me tromper en disant que le nombre de personnes qui achtent Kinect pour autre chose que du jeu sur XBox 360 ne doit pas dpasser 1% des ventes.


c'est vrai que la majorit des gens qui achte kinect , c'est pour les jeux 
et qu'actuelement on trouve pas des jeux qui s'adapte mieux a kinect mais sa va srement venir il faut un peut de patience 
mais Kinectimals comme cadeau de noel  pour des enfant de 03 a 05 ans , c'est historique ces enfant s'en souviendront de a pour le restant de leur jour , je pense que c'est le plus beau cadeau qu'on pouvait offrir a Nol cet anne  ::ccool:: 
cela n'exclue pas non plus  l'exprience exceptionnel de kinect dance central ou les jeux de sport qu'on peut faire chez soi 
kinect merite bien ces chiffres  :;):

----------


## LittleWhite

> mais Kinectimals comme cadeau de noel  pour des enfant de 03 a 05 ans , c'est historique ces enfant s'en souviendront de a pour le restant de leur jour , je pense que c'est le plus beau cadeau qu'on pouvait offrir a Nol cet anne


J'ai vu Kinectimals dans les prsentation ... et je peux dire que je ne vois pas en quoi ce sera le plus beau cadeau de la vie d'un enfant.
Aprs peut tre je suis un peu dcal ... mais un cadeau virtuel ... je peine un peu ...

J'aime dj pas les jeux de sport de base (j'aime pas le sport, non plus ) donc ... les jeux de sport qui font vraiment boug ... bah ... meuh (lazyness inside)
Par contre le jeu de dance .. ouep (vu que j'ai aim Guitar Hero)

----------


## FailMan

> http://kinecthacks.net/ tiens a
> traduction des langages des sourd muet 
> utilisation dans le domaine de la chirurgie et j'en suit
> oui je peut me permettre de rver , avec kinect les rves sont devenu ralit regarde le robot dans ce lien http://kinecthacks.net/page/2/


C'est pas pour autant que Kinect est majoritairement achet pour ces hacks et non pour l'excellent couple qu'il forme avec la Xbox360  ::cfou::

----------


## zaventem

> mais Kinectimals comme cadeau de noel  pour des enfant de 03 a 05 ans , c'est historique ces enfant s'en souviendront de a pour le restant de leur jour , je pense que c'est le plus beau cadeau qu'on pouvait offrir a Nol cet anne


Si pour toi un jeu vido est rellement le plus beau cadeau  offrir  un jeune enfant (et mme  qui que ce soit aurais-je envie de dire) je trouve cela triste.

----------


## Guardian

> Si pour toi un jeu vido est rellement le plus beau cadeau  offrir  un jeune enfant (et mme  qui que ce soit aurais-je envie de dire) je trouve cela triste.


S'il n'y avait que cela de navrant dans ses opinions, ce serait un norme progrs  ::mouarf::

----------


## Louis Griffont

> mais Kinectimals comme cadeau de noel  pour des enfant de 03 a 05 ans c'est le plus beau cadeau qu'on pouvait offrir a Nol cet anne


Une orange, a ne suffit pas ?  :8O: 

Srieusement, un jeu vido pour des gosses de 3/5 ans, c'est pas un cadeau, c'est une connerie !  ::?:

----------


## fkylol

> Mouaif... j'y crois pas trop  ce truc.
> Je pense que a sera plus pour les "occasional gamers" que pour les joueurs au sens propre.


les "occasional gamers", la majeure partie de la clientle dornavant.

Kinect est bluffant.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Srieusement, un jeu vido pour des gosses de 3/5 ans, c'est pas un cadeau, c'est une connerie !


Pas seulement pour les gosses de 3-5 ans je dois dire  ::cry::

----------


## Bryce de Mouris

Si on offre a au gamin vous pensez vraiment que c'est uniquement pour lui  ::mrgreen::

----------


## zaventem

> Si on offre a au gamin vous pensez vraiment que c'est uniquement pour lui


Parce qu'en plus, tarrives pas assumer tes envies et tu te sers de ton gamin pour te faire plaisir  toi  ::aie::

----------


## Gordon Fowler

*Kinect va entrer au Guiness Book des Records*
*Il est l'appareil lectronique de grande consommation qui s'est vendu le plus rapidement*

*Mise  jour du 10/03/11*


Le Guinness World Records, l'autorit mondiale en matire de records, a confirm aujourd'hui que Kinect, le capteur de mouvement de Microsoft pour la Xbox 360, tait _ l'appareil lectronique de grande consommation qui s'est vendu le plus rapidement_ .*Le priphrique s'est en effet vendu  une moyenne de 133.333 units par jour, pour un total de 8 millions d'units dans ses 60 premiers jours (lire ci-avant).*_ Les chiffres de vente dpassent ceux de l'iPhone et de l'iPad pour leurs priodes quivalentes de lancement_ , souligne mme le comit.


Gaz Deaves, rdacteur en chef du Guinness World Records 2011 Gamer's Edition, explique cette dcision : _ les chiffres de ventes parlent d'eux-mmes.*Nous pouvons confirmer qu'aucun autre appareil lectronique ne s'est vendu plus rapidement dans un dlai de 60 jours, un exploit incroyable compte tenu de la concurrence sur ce secteur_ .

Le nouvel entrant sera donc prsent dans la prochaine dition du Guinness World Records Gamer's qui liste les records dans le monde des jeux vido.

Depuis, Microsoft a revu ses chiffres. Kinect s'est coul en fait  10 millions d'exemplaires.

*Source* : Guiness World Records

----------


## ManusDei

Plutt que de la comparer aux Ipad, il serait plus crdible de le comparer au wii fit ou au playstation move.

Dans le cas de l'Ipad on a un objet autosuffisant, alors qu'un Kinect tout seul, a sert  rien.

----------


## Droup

> Plutt que de la comparer aux Ipad, il serait plus crdible de le comparer au wii fit ou au playstation move.





> ... Kinect, ... ,tait  l'appareil lectronique de grande consommation qui s'est vendu le plus rapidement


On ne parle pas de console de jeu, mais d'appareil lectronique.




> Dans le cas de l'Ipad on a un objet autosuffisant, alors qu'un Kinect tout seul, a sert  rien.


Tu oublis, qu'il faille un MAC ou un PC sous Windows pour activer un iPad, donc aussi indpendant qu'un Kinect, qui avec un ordinateur ou une console, peut-tre utilis.

----------


## ManusDei

J'oublie pas qu'on peut utiliser le Kinect avec un PC ou un Mac, mais sur 10 millions d'exemplaires vendus, je pense (peut-tre  tort) qu'un pourcentage ngligeable d'utilisateurs le fait.

J'ignorais pour l'activation de l'Ipad, mais c'est ncessaire une seule fois (je suppose), et a n'est pas l'utilisation "habituelle" "de tous les jours" de l'objet. Contrairement au Kinect, qui tout seul, est totalement inutilisable.

----------


## wokerm

comparer un ipad a kinect  ::roll::  ce sont deux objet qui ne se ressemble pas 
on compare une tablette a une camera 3d bizarre.
quant a kinect c'est un trs bon outils dans mon cas je ne maitrise pas la 3d
mais sa peut tre trs intressant pour ceux qui veulent dvelopper des api ou des jeux pour linux unix ,mac os et windows (certes ce n'est pas a la port de tout le monde de faire des jeux , mais pour l'instant kinect reste toujours en version bta , les dveloppeur de hackkinect ont montrer plein de truc sympa  
mais on attend toujours des application mtier que ce soit en open source ou en propritaires, les hackers on su mieux exploiter kinect que redmond 
d'ailleurs microsoft devra offrir des cadeau au hackers qui ont conu les meilleurs application mtiers, microsoft se tourne de plus en plus vers le hardware en plus il ont du succs dans ce domaine
reste ce que je leur propose si c'est faisable de concevoir une version de direct x bien document sous ubuntu car je vois un bel avenir pour cet os sur les tablettes et le cloud en offrant des jeux en ligne tel que far cry et j'en suis , il peuvent gagner de grosse part de marche des jeux en ligne , je dirai mme pourquoi pas un accord entre canonical et microsoft  ce serai trp beau pour tre vrai, quand deux socit fusionne y'aura toujours de beau produits derrire
il l'ont dj fait avec novell et yahoo et la je dirai  ::ccool:: 
on attend beaucoup de cette firme, d'ailleur microsoft compte mettre au point une grande base de donnes qui contient tous les produits ms et tous le savoir faires des etre humains en cas de disparition de la race humaines 
et de la terres comme a si une forme intelligence artificiels  tombe sur ces donnes il sauront les exploiter
de plus elle compte investir dans la robotique , pour crer des robots dot d'une intelligence qui leur permet d'aquerir des connaissances a partir de leur environnement et progresser a une vitesse plus grande que celles des hommes (d'ailleurs elle a dj conu des yeux , et un edi qui gre les yeux du futur robots humanodes ) 
cot humanitaires elle compte offrir 30 ulm et des livres qui montre comment les construire a l'exemple de celui i Construire son avion l?ger ou son ULM-Technologie des structures m?talliques: Amazon.fr: Andr? Br?and: Livres@@AMEPARAM@@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51f7KpRh7zL.@@AMEPARAM@@51f7KpRh7zL , d'ailleurs c'est la seule issue de secours en cas de cataclysme comme au japon a l'instant
kinect quipera c'est ulm trs simple mais trs pratique,possibilits de pilotage automatique , une vision hors normes en obtenons des images en 3d de la surface terrestre ,avec des calcul trs prcis , en cas de tremblement de terre kinect pourra improviser  afin de prvenir le pilote de l'endroit ou il pourra atterrir en toute scurit,pour cela il suffit d'une tablette sous windows 7 ou lunix a souhait mme un smartphone avec wp7 ou iphone suffira amplement

----------

